# Oktoberfest



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help. 

Trying to find a good / convenient campsite for Munich during Oktoberfest. Any recommendations please.

I am trying to make some sense of some info provided by the local tourist office, but some websites are in German. If nec I will use google to translate....... but would appreciate recommendations.

Cheers !

Barry


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*oktoberfest*

Hi here is an e.mail address www.germany-tourism.co.uk /camping i sent them an e.mail and received a campsites in Germany book with 1000 sites it is quite comprehensive they ask for £ 2. 50 for postage i now have it and definitely worth the postage or you could just have a look at their site and or e.mail them your question hope this helps JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94220 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jaks. Appreciated. Looks a better site than I've been wrestling with. 

Has anyone been to Oktoberfest (surely), stayed on a campsite and has a recommendation. 

Thanks again.


----------

